# Does this look like a skin tag?



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What is a skin tag?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How old is Bailey? It looks like a histiocytoma, which is harmless and typically goes away on its own after a month or two. They're more common in younger dogs. The other histiocytomas I've seen have had the whole bottom edge flush with the skin, though.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Another possibility is a papilloma (a wart, essentially). They often need to be removed surgically, though they sometimes go away on their own.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

If you take him to a vet to find out would you let us know? I would love to know what it is and I hope it is harmless. thank you, K


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Angelina said:


> What is a skin tag?


 
I'm really not sure how to describe it. My old guys used to have them.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> How old is Bailey? It looks like a histiocytoma, which is harmless and typically goes away on its own after a month or two. They're more common in younger dogs. The other histiocytomas I've seen have had the whole bottom edge flush with the skin, though.


Bailey is 3 years old.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Bailey is 3 years old.


It does look a bit like a histiocytoma. I'd probably get it checked out at the vet to be sure.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'll see if I can get him in to get it checked out. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My one dog has had a skin tag on her tummy for a couple of years now and it hasn't changed.

I'd definitely get that checked out!


----------



## Buddy-Bud-Buddercup (Dec 7, 2010)

My old guy is 8 and he has 2 of these. I check them everyday and they haven't grown at all thank god!


----------



## simonrice (Oct 18, 2012)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I found a small skin tag on Bailey about a month ago, I checked it a few times and it seemed fine. Yesterday, I checked it again and it had grown about four times the size. It has me a little concerned. Any thoughts?


Hi - i've just joined this forum as my dog has a growth on his elbow just like this - did you ever find out what it was? Hope you can help me !!


----------



## simonrice (Oct 18, 2012)

*can you help?*



ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I found a small skin tag on Bailey about a month ago, I checked it a few times and it seemed fine. Yesterday, I checked it again and it had grown about four times the size. It has me a little concerned. Any thoughts?


My dog Barney has exactly the same thing as this - did you ever manage to find out what it was?? I am very worried and will take him to the vets, but I thought I'd ask you as Barney's 'tag' looks exactly the same.


----------



## simonrice (Oct 18, 2012)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I found a small skin tag on Bailey about a month ago, I checked it a few times and it seemed fine. Yesterday, I checked it again and it had grown about four times the size. It has me a little concerned. Any thoughts?


My dog Barney has exactly the same thing as this - did you ever manage to find out what it was?? I am very worried and will take him to the vets, but I thought I'd ask you as Barney's 'tag' looks exactly the same.


----------



## simonrice (Oct 18, 2012)

*can you help?*

My dog Barney has exactly the same thing as this - did you ever manage to find out what it was?? I am very worried and will take him to the vets, but I thought I'd ask you as Barney's 'tag' looks exactly the same.


----------

